# BBQ & Electric Blankets



## Sandrapoy1 (Feb 22, 2018)

Another daft question....
Would myself and hubby be better off buying our BBQ over here in the UK and having it shipped over with our furniture etc or waiting until we get there to buy one....also is it best to buy a BBQ that hooks up to gas...is there gas in Cyprus...I don't think I have come across any posts that mention gas....or to buy one that has gas bottles, and would the gas bottles in Cyprus fit an English BBQ...well it sounds totally daft now I have read it back but will still post it as we have no idea whether to buy one now or not.

Also I have read about the cold evenings in the winter and have read lots of posts on how brilliant electric blanket are....so should we buy them before we leave.
I hope I am not going to drive everyone bonkers with all of my questions especially as we still have until the end of September before we leave.
Well I think that is enough for today lol.
Thanks
Sandra.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

There is no natural gas in Cyprus (Yet) so a gad bbq would have to be hooked to a bottle. You can get adaptors so your UK bbq will work with Cyprus gas bottles. The other thing would be to use a Cypriot style charcoal bbq, you get a better taste but it is messy.


Definitely bring a decent electric blanket.


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Whilst BBQs and electric blankets are freely available here, they are more expensive than in the UK, so if you have the ability to buy them there and ship them over with your furniture, then that would be the most sensible thing to do.

You are making the move in September, so like us (Oct 14) you should also benefit from the UK Summer sales when BBQs and pedestal/desk fans are substantially reduced in price.

Floors here are nearly always tiled, so a definite item to bring with you would be a steam mop. Like other items mentioned, they are available here, but at a higher price.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

I must admit I've never heard of a steam mop being deemed essential here!

We imported one once and found it a complete waste of time and effort to use and ended up selling it.

1 thing I think is important is to bring a 3kw kettle. They are rare here compared to the lower power and much slower ones.

Pete


----------



## Sandrapoy1 (Feb 22, 2018)

Thank you so much for replying to my post.
So we will buy our BBQ, the one that takes the gas tank before we leave, what a good idea to wait for the sales...never thought of that, I only ever tried a charcoal one once at my sisters and found it to difficult, we have had gas one's in the past....thanks for that as now we know what else we need to buy.....also will start researching Electric blankets or under blankets to bring with us.
I already have a steam mop as that was a post or thread I read a few weeks ago so we bought one last week, although I have only used it once as I am recovering from a broken wrist so have yet to play with it properly...I have read mixed reviews on them so I will have to play with it soon so I can make my mind up, but at the time I thought I would get one just in case.
Thanks for the advice on the kettle, its fairly new and seems to boil fairly quickly but as I have just boiled it I can't turn it upside down to have a look to see if its 3kw....I hope it is lol....I do appreciate you all telling me things I might need so if anyone thinks of anything else please let me know.
We have two fans and a ceiling fan....but now you mention it I might grab more at the end of summer, we don't like air conditioning very much so if we can get away without using it that would be great.
David & Letitia....are you just back in the UK for the summer as you mentioned Oct.

Thanks again for all of your help.
Sandra


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Sandrapoy1 said:


> David & Letitia....are you just back in the UK for the summer as you mentioned Oct.
> Sandra


What I meant was that we moved here in October 2014, so we managed to benefit from the Summer sales before our removals date. 

That said, Letitia goes back to UK every Summer as she finds it just too hot in Jul/Aug and she’s also able to spend quality time with our children and grandchildren. So far, it’s been lovely weather here though - not as severe as in previous years and with a lovely sea breeze most days. Long may it last!


----------



## Sandrapoy1 (Feb 22, 2018)

David & Letitia.... that is funny....I thought you were moving October 14th, and there was me feeling lucky that we were going to be there before you...lol, I really do make myself laugh sometimes.
It really does sound lovely and what a good idea about visiting the UK in the summer months when it gets to hot over there....something I think we will be doing as well although I hadn't actually thought of it until I read your post as one of the reasons in going to Cyprus is to get away from the winters so it would be crazy to come back here in the winter to visit...what a good idea, thanks for that....and yes a great idea to buy things in the end of summer sale, we are lucky that that is the time we will be over...I will put off buying the BBQ and extra fans until then, everyone is so helpful on here I am glad I have stopped lurking and started asking questions....thanks again.
Sandra


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Sandrapoy1;14548002We have two fans and a ceiling fan....but now you mention it I might grab more at the end of summer said:


> We have never used our air con even during the hottest months as like you we don't like it.
> We have ceiling fans in every room and a couple of pedestal ones for when it is extra hot so I am sure you will manage without it as well.


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Sandrapoy1 said:


> ...what a good idea about visiting the UK in the summer months when it gets to hot over there....something I think we will be doing as well...


I’m sure that you’ll soon get into the Expat way of life here! We tend to book Letitia’s flights back to the UK up to a year in advance and on the same day that the Summer flights are released by EasyJet in order to get the best deal. Summer flights are usually bookable from late September or early October.


----------



## Sandrapoy1 (Feb 22, 2018)

I wanted to ask about ceiling fans earlier Veronica but then forgot, so thank you so much for bringing it up, we only plan on renting in Cyprus, short term to start with and then long term....do you happen to know if most rental houses come with ceiling fans, it probably depends on the landlord I guess, they are pretty cheap over here though so I don't know whether we should buy some over here or wait and see, do you know if they are fairly cheap in Cyprus....I know I am asking way to many questions, but it is so helpful...I have now added more stand up fans to my list.

David & Letitia...I have added that bit of info about booking flights as soon as they come out into my book, what a great piece of info.
Thank you all for taking the time to reply to me, it is appreciated.
Sandra


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Sandra,

Ceiling fans in rental properties, as you said, depends very much on the landlord. Our rental villa didn’t have any, but we bought 3 pedestal fans and 3 desk fans in the Dunelm sale before coming over. They are constantly in use from Spring to Autumn. However, Letitia finds them too noisy in the bedroom at night (she’s a light sleeper!) so we bought 3 ceiling fans here - one for the bedroom and two for the longe/dining room. You pretty much get what you pay for and at €400 each these were not cheap, but very silent, efficient, contemporary and remote control. They will definitely be taken with us if we move or decide to buy a property here! Of course, there are cheaper ceiling fans available, so to help you compare prices, here are links to the catalogues of the 2 most popular DIY shops in Paphos. 

https://homemarket.com.cy/english/catalogue

https://www.superhome.com.cy/en/special-offers


----------



## Sandrapoy1 (Feb 22, 2018)

Thanks for sending me the links to the stores over there, I found them both really interesting, and it was nice having a look, hubby has asked me to send him the links so he can have a look as well....I think after looking at the two sites we will bring ceiling fans with us and we might be lucky and find some at the end of the summer in the sale as you said....I do love the sound of your ceiling fans though, they sound fabulous...and remote controlled sounds lovely, I have never had one of those but now I want one...or three lol...thankfully I like the sound of a fan and it sends me to sleep so that should keep costs down lol, they are an important part of life in a hot country, and even in the winter in the UK I still have the fan running....I have to add I also love the beach brolly in one of the links you sent so now I know where to buy one.
Thank you so much for taking the time to help, I hope one day to be able to help someone who is about to make the move as well.
Tomorrow our old dog is off to the vets to start her pet passport, she is coming up for 13, so we are hoping the vet tells us she will make the flight, but I refuse to worry as I am sure it will all be fine.....well if I think of anymore questions I will drive you all mad....thanks again, I do appreciate it.
Sandra


----------



## JonandGaynor (Jun 8, 2009)

Another vaccination that you should be aware of is that for canine leishmaniasis which is passed on via the bite of sandflies. When our dog went for its passport our vet recommended the vaccine as she was at the time treating a dog that had recently returned from Cyprus and our vets here also recommends the treatment as they said the disease is certainly about. 
One tip though, vet charges in Cyprus are about 50% or less than the UK. In fact I think we paid around £150 for the vaccination in the UK, her booster a few months ago was €40 which also included a check up on an injured foot, so have your dog vaccinated as soon as you can once here.


----------



## Sandrapoy1 (Feb 22, 2018)

Thank you Jon & Gaynor that is good to know....we took Maggie to the vets today and she checked out ok...apart from being deaf now and having arthritis and her back legs are starting to go....well apart from all of that she is fine lol....I had read about the sandflies but only in so much as they bite people...so that was interesting to know that they also bite dogs, it sounds really nasty....but it was really good news to know that vet bills are cheaper and this particular injection for the sandflies is a lot cheaper over there....we will make sure to get her vaccinated when we get over there for definite....for some reason I thought the pet passport took three months but the vet today said three weeks so I must have gotten muddled, but still its been started now and today she had the rabies vaccine....anyway thanks for letting me know...I have added it to my book of Cyprus lol...thanks again.
Sandra


----------

